# Vocal



## Argon12 (12. Oktober 2004)

Konfiguration von Vocal wer kennt sich damit aus. Ich versuch momentan ein redundantes System mit vocal 1.4 einzurichten. Aber die Konfiguratoin ist alles anderes 
als trivial. 
Momentan sieht mein Test  wiefolgt aus. Es sind zwei Server auf beiden läuft Vocal 1.4. Jedem Server sind mehrere SIP-Telefone angeschlossen.
Mein Ziel ist es ein redundantes System einzurichten. Das heißt, fällt der 1.Server aus so muss er dem 2.Server alle Telefonnummern mitteilen.

1.Telefon----1.Server <---------------------------------------------------------------->2. Server----1.Tel
192.168.80.1                                                                        192.168.80.2
RS-> Host: 192.168.80.1                                                        RS-> Host: 192.168.80.2
         Port: 5070                                                                     Port: 5070
         Sync Port: 22002                                                           Sync Port: 22002  

Leider funktioniert diese Konfiguration nicht. Der 2.Server kriegt zwar mit, dass es eine
Anfrage an port 5070 ankommt sagt dann aber 404 Not Found.  Warum Oder worauf sollte man achten, wenn man solche Konfiguration vornimmt.


----------

